# open-hood light won't turn off and wipers wont turn on



## burndtjammer (Feb 11, 2009)

The dash light for the hood is constantly lit, displaying that the hood is not closed. The trunk has done this in the past and wd-40 or a good lube has cleared that. That does not work for the hood. The hood insulation is loose but it doesn't seem to be getting in the way (is this even necessary). I close the hood and pull up on it but it doesn't budge, yet the light is still on.








Also the wipers aren't working... a quick look through the manual and a special note that wipers wont work if the hood is open. I checked the fuses anyways for good measure. They're fine. 
Any tips, pointers, ideas? Has anyone else had the hood problem? How did you clear it up?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: open-hood light won't turn off and wipers wont turn on (burndtjammer)*

Haven't heard of this happening before but I'm guessing the microswitch in the hood latch is bad.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: open-hood light won't turn off and wipers wont turn on (burndtjammer)*

I would say replacing the hood latch is a good place to start. That would make me so nervous if I had to drive like that.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: open-hood light won't turn off and wipers wont turn on (vw93to85)*

i had that issue with mine. i replaced the hood switch but you have to remove the bumper to get to it. its pretty easy to do and didn't cost me a arm and a leg to fix.


----------



## burndtjammer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: open-hood light won't turn off and wipers wont turn on (Snow-Jet-MK5)*

got the part from vw parts department. latch and switch together was 5 dollars cheaper than buying just the switch alone. strange.


----------



## thatAstock18T (Nov 16, 2005)

you can also unplug the connector and the wipers will work the hood open light will go away for a temp fix


----------

